# Platinum Metals and their Alloys part 2



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

These are lists of how the metals were and are used today. Good stuff for research and finding goodies. Let the competition begin!!!!!! heh heh.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

here's the last pic


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great info. That book seems to be very detailed.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

AgAuPtRh,

I liked your information so much I turned it into a spreadsheet. Now everyone can download it as a document file.

Note:
You must slide over to the right to see the download link for the file. Sorry, but the pictures are so large they push the edge of the page over.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't wanna broke your fun but is there any copyrights on this book ?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 19, 2007)

yes there are I have that book also.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

How about we reference the source to make it good? Does he have the source info I'll add it to the pdf?


----------



## Noxx (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes please add the source, I will prefer it 
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

He mentioned the publisher but not the Title. Did you catch the title, year, page, volume, etc.?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 19, 2007)

It is
The Platinum Metals and their Alloys
by The International Nickel Co.
67 Wall St. New York NY
copyright 1941


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 19, 2007)

It is page 12 and 13 if that matters


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

I've fixed it and I'm updating the original post now.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

Check it now.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry about the infringement there fellas. 

Thanks for covering and thanks for the spreadsheet idea. 

I'll have to keep the the copyright thing in mind for future posts. Some had been asking about C M Hokes book and I had plans on posting some of it's content when appropriate. 

If you could give me some guidelines to work from I would appreciate it.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's some of the things that come to my mind immeadiately:
Give credit where it's due thru references, don't charge for material that's not copyrighted to you, don't reproduce for business purposes. Typically you should get permission from the author (if they are alive) to reproduce for personal use.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 19, 2007)

Both of those books are so old I don't think anybody would
mind. The International Nickel Company was sucked into
Inco, so it technically doesn't exist anymore.
I think as long as you cite where the info comes from, there 
should be no problem. It is always better to cover yourself
when it comes to legal matters. It isn't like the people that
copy stuff like that and sell it on Ebay.
I have a large library of precious metal books also.
I will make a list and post it tomorrow if anybody knows of
a good book to add to my list, I would appreciate any info.
And if anybody has any questions on any of the books I have
just ask.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll be glad to convert the files to protected pdfs if necessary, they are a lot easier to search, post, and handle than the jpgs.


Steve


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Steve. 

I'll keep those things in mind. Thought I had it covered by referencing the Company. I'll be more complete in the future. 

And I hope you all can find some enjoyment from the info. I sure have.


----------

